# hard algae inside the tank



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

i have some built up algae inside my tank on the glass i was just wondering if there was a way to clean it up.. the fish are still in my tank so i need something to use that is fish and coral friendly.. any help would be awesome


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

take some pictures so we know what we're talking about. There are alot of different types of algae


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Use a razor blade to scrape it off, you can also buy an attachment that Gose on your mag float and it works like a charm. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You're a charm Tony!! A lucky charm


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> You're a charm Tony!! A lucky charm


Teeeheee!

PEWPEW!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Chances are you have Coraline algae. A calcium type. A razor blade will work. But you need to be careful not to scratch your glass (very easy to do!). There are plastic blades available, Kent makes the one I have. This works well if you remember to clean the glass frequently.

If your tank looks like mine, a 3" border around the edges, then the razor blade is likely the best option.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah i have a 14 gallon bio cube that i will be taking pictures of tomorrow morning so you guys can see what I'm talking about.. its like little small green spots all over the glass but hopefully the pictures will show what I'm talking about..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you get a floating magnet glass cleaner, you can use that every couple days, and it will keep the glass clean, and clear of algae.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some pictures


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As the other's have posted...a single edge razor blade will make quick work of it all.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

okay i will make sure to try it out and see what happens.. i just don't want to scratch the glass or anything like that


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You won't scratch the glass. Just apply medium pressure and have the blade @~30-45* angle to the glass. You'll get a feel for it after the first scrape run on how hard to press .


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

What is the attachment that I can buy for the mag float because I have one in my tank already.. And where can I buy one of those razor blades?


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Did you say 14 gallon tank?
Snails will eat algae on your glass.
Razor/handle you can find at most fish stores-relatively cheap. 

What do you think is the reason for the algae outbreak? Phosphates in water? Sunlight hitting your tank? While I agree it is good to remove the bad algae, I think that the CAUSE for the sudden change is worth investigating.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

algae happens...he just hasn't cleaned his glass. If you left your tank glass unclean for a couple weeks this is what it would look like also


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ya just scrape it off with a razor, and just mag float everyday and it won't come back. well the algae will come back but it just wont accumuliate.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I really appreciate everyone's input.. I'm gonna clean it out tomorrow and will post pictures


----------

